# Job seekers benefit/allowance - how long does it take? anyone?



## Kos19 (5 Jun 2010)

hi I was just wondering how long it takes for the job seekers to come through, i signed on 6 weeks ago and i was told i had all the bits i needed but not heard a word back.. the last time i had to sign on was last summer, i signed off then in sept then worked untill 6 weeks ago.. and still waiting
last summer i waited 7 weeks exactly..

thanks so much in advance for replying,
Kos


----------



## Welfarite (6 Jun 2010)

depends on individual offices.  ask them next time your signing what length are backlogs there.


----------



## Kos19 (6 Jun 2010)

i signed on in cork.. am really in need of the money to come through within the next 2 weeks.. is there anyway to speed it up?


----------



## Black Sheep (6 Jun 2010)

I was speaking to an SW officer (in the North East) recently and asked how long the waiting times were for JB and JA. She replied "applications made by Tuesdays will be processed by Friday for JB. Applications for JA (with the required documents) will take 2 weeks approx".

If only we could move that deciding officer to other areas


----------



## dmos87 (6 Jun 2010)

Hiya, 

Luckily I am off the JSB now but for me, I went to them on the 29th March and received my first cheque the last week of April. I only remember because it was my partners bday  So about a month. I'm in Cork too.


----------



## AndyDub (9 Jun 2010)

my missus applied in early April in Bray, still waiting.


----------



## annebrodie (30 Jun 2010)

*How long does it take?  AGES!*

My husband applied in Drogheda in February, and was told they'd "get something out to him" the following week.  You guessed it.  Still nothing.  He has been in several times to enquire about his status, and they said, "Oh yes, we must look into that."


----------



## neonitrix (30 Jun 2010)

my job seekers benefit claim took 1 week to process that was in laois.

neonitrix


----------



## Welfarite (30 Jun 2010)

Closed. OP answered


----------

